# Filling bugholes or air holes



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

You say the concrete is cured, so the option now is a grout rub, 1 part portland cement, and 1 1/2 part sand with enough water to make a thick paint consistency grout, rub this on to the wall, a hard rubber float should work well.

Are those form ties i see sticking out of the wall, if so they should be removed.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I see you are in the Lower Mainland.
It doesn't get real wintery there. Frost won't be an issue.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Google Parging,


----------



## sleong (Apr 20, 2012)

It has been about 3-4 weeks since the retaining wall was poured and I have removed all the tabs already.

I will get the Portland Cement. I already have sand left over from another project so I will give that try. Thank you for your advice.

At the end if I do want to sand/smoothen the wall where the plywood joints were what is the best way to smoothen it? I have an angle grinder which I could use but what kind of wheel would I need? Or are there specific wheels for smoothing out concrete?


----------



## sleong (Apr 20, 2012)

I replied before Googling Parging.

By using the Portland Cement and Sand does that give the same result as using the Parging mix? Now that I have Googled parging!

I just want to fill the holes and make it look a little nicer.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Use a Carborundum or diamond cupstone on your grinder.
The diamond ones are lots more money.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

sleong said:


> I replied before Googling Parging.
> 
> By using the Portland Cement and Sand does that give the same result as using the Parging mix? Now that I have Googled parging!
> 
> I just want to fill the holes and make it look a little nicer.



You will get better results from grouting,parging is a lot of work and material, as to the carborundum brick,that has to be used while it's still green.


----------



## mariaminks (Oct 12, 2016)

This is nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

To many holes to fill, which makes parging my choice.
Besides cement and sand, we used to ad "sealbond" as well, which helps with adhesion and floating, giving a nice finish.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Parging a newly poured wall doesn't make any sense, and your creating a never ending maintenance project, as the parging will eventually fail and need to be repaired, where grouting a new wall is a one time fix.


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

I parged foundations 40 years ago that are still good, but what do i know.....


----------

